
2018 Full Stack Developer Road Map: Part 2 – Back End Development - cmorgan8506
http://fullbit.ca/full-stack-developer-road-map-part-2-back-end-development/
======
bausshf
Seems like a very biased article.

In general you can't really follow these as it all depends on your context and
what tasks you have to perform.

~~~
cmorgan8506
I don't have any skin in the game of who learns what, so I'm not sure why it
would be considered biased. The intentions of the article is just to give some
direction for those seeking it. I make very clear that these are just some of
the options available.

